
Facebook Home - samuel02
http://www.facebook.com/home
======
danso
To echo a complaint that is common when designers show off
prototypes/imagined-redesigns...what does all this look like when your friends
aren't as attractive/good at photography? I'm talking about the Cover Feed
function. In the life stage I am now, I'd say that my Facebook Phone would be
showing random baby photos 80% of the time, food photos 10% of the time.

I'm also curious how that feature interacts with what I've observed to be
normal FB usage. When I want to post a status, I post a status. When I post
photos, it's usually as a batch, not many with captions. I think that's how
most people do instagrams too.

So, if you have a home screen feed focused on your newsfeed...how will
statuses be "attractive" looking? Using the user's default cover image? But
those are extremely horizontal. The only newsfeed entities that contribute
beautiful photos with substantial text that are in my newsfeed are companies
and brands (OK, and George Takei).

~~~
zwieback
Random baby photos and food - I'd say you could do a lot worse.

~~~
rhizome
Does a picture of someone's feet on a beach with a comment that "it doesn't
get any better than this!" qualify as worse?

------
dotBen
I take issue with the problem statement: _"today, phones are built around
tasks and apps. To see what's happening with your friends, you pull out your
phone and navigate through a series of separate apps."_

Firstly, the value to me in owning a smartphone and paying the charges
associated with it is ultimately task orientated - from running my business,
to getting driving directions, to wanting to play a specific genre of music at
the gym. That's actually where the _value_ is in my phone. Maybe I don't fit
the demographic, but I don't want those to become second-class citizens over
friend communications.

Secondly, it's very hollow to define the problem as _'your friend's activities
are spread across multiple apps'_ when their solution only promotes Facebook
activity to the fore.

My FB friend's activity is currently only contained in one app - the FB app.
Their solution only removes the checking of multiple apps because those other
apps (non-FB social networks, IM networks, etc) are going to be relegated into
obscurity and no longer top of mind.

How's that ultimately helpful to my _real, technology agnostic,_ friendships?

~~~
JumpCrisscross
" _Maybe I don't fit the demographic, but I don't want [task-orientation] to
become second-class citizens over friend communications._ "

You're not their demographic. Phones are still a primarily social technology
for most people. The most popular features, voice calls, text messaging, and
possibly email, revolve around _people_.

P.S. I know several people who friend news sources and bloggers and use Fb as
an ersatz RSS feed, mitigating the death-by-cat-pictures eventuality.

~~~
inopinatus
The target segment is quite evident from the splash page that says, and yes
this is my serious face, "Get right to Facebook, Instagram and other
essentials".

------
lost_name
Sometimes, I hate being such a cynical person.

I see what appears to be a fine product, which adds a lot of desirable
features for communication -- chat heads look especially nice -- but all I can
really wonder is what else Facebook might be mining out of my phone usage that
the regular Facebook App doesn't do already. Maybe they want to take over SMS
messaging on the phone completely and route it through Facebook (centralized
chat, it's not even unreasonable), or perhaps automatically upload everything
and let you filter expoosed data after the fact (which is too late to trust
that it's ever gone). When it comes pre-installed on the phone, they don't
even have to ask for permission for everything.

~~~
freshfunk
These worries are true for anything you install on Android. This is just
another app, just presente differently.

~~~
rhizome
Consider the source. FB has much higher and invasive corporate and government
connections who would love to use that data than the SuperGronk "just another
app" game company does.

~~~
r00fus
Why differentiate? I see FB as a phishing exercise, a specific app may be more
like spearphishing.

~~~
rhizome
Works for me. Phishing with a large number of beneficiaries.

------
bretthopper
Regardless of your thoughts on the actual Home product, this product page is
incredibly well designed and thought out.

~~~
gpmcadam
It's pretty, but I left with no idea what _exactly_ the product is.

~~~
ctdonath
It's a Facebook.

Same problem as ~4 years ago when people first saw the iPad: "What exactly is
it?" "It's iPad." "How do I quantify it in my paradigm of notebook computers?"
"You don't."

You're trying to quantify it as a smartphone. Facebook is positioning it
as...well...a Facebook.

~~~
duaneb
No, because the iPad is pretty obvious: you touch to screen. I can't even tell
what's going on. Is it replacement for the lock screen? But then what's up
with the messenger? Why is there an ad for an htc phone, but it's also
android.... It's just confusing what they are trying to communicate other than
attractive people.

Frankly

~~~
ctdonath
_It's just confusing what they are trying to communicate other than attractive
people._

They aren't trying to communicate anything other than attractive people. The
target market doesn't know or care what "htc" or "android" or "lock screen"
etc are. The target market spends money to be attractive people.

------
mongol
Ok so now they can log every interaction you do on your phone. Look out for
new permissions that you need to change the defaults to, or else your friends
will see updates such as "Mongol just dialed his friend John". "Mongol is
playing Wordfeud". "Mongol has an appointment with his dentist".

------
skylervm
Thanks for all the great feedback. It's awesome to see how much everyone likes
the site.

I was the designer and Nick Kwiatek (<http://nkwiatek.com>) built it.
Elisabeth Carr wrote the content, Peter Jordan and Nate Salciccioli made the
videos. It was definitely a team effort and feels great to be able to share it
with everyone.

------
Sodaware
The one thing Facebook has taught me is that I'm far too ugly to use social
media.

~~~
largesse
Me too. For me it would be called 'Facebook Homely'.

------
wavesounds
I think were all missing the point here, there's now a "facebook phone". For a
certain demographic facebook is the most important thing on their phone. It
doesn't really matter if home is a huge inovation or not, it only needs to be
slightly better then iOS and Android for using facebook and this demo will
adopt it.

Facebook is opening up a new market for themselves and with a phone for $99
its very easy for someone to say "mommy I want the facebook phone" and get it.

Soon "facebook phone" will start appearing alongside "iphone", "droid", and
"windows phone" as common vernacular. By partnering with att & htc and
building on top of android they have now gained access into the cell phone
industry with no investment in hardware, cell towers or in creating a new OS,
just redesigning a home screen.

Theres a huge potential upside with very little risk involved. Its a good move
on facebooks part.

~~~
dkrich
"By partnering with att & htc and building on top of android they have now
gained access into the cell phone industry with no investment in hardware,
cell towers or in creating a new OS, just redesigning a home screen."

There's always a flip-side to this argument though, and that is that by not
heavily investing, there really are pretty low barriers to entry for other
tech companies with means.

What prevents Twitter or Google from releasing the exact same thing and then
splitting this market proportionally to the market for social networks/new
sites in general? I rarely use Facebook so this release has little utility for
me. I fully understand I'm not representative of everyone and that there are
many teenage girls who will fall over themselves to install it when it comes
out.

But if Twitter or even Yahoo released a similar product, I have to believe I
would be a lot more likely to install it. This to me just seems like a
spruced-up notification system for Facebook. I don't really think it adds a
whole lot to their bottom line or site usage.

------
jordn
I think what Facebook are going for here makes a lot of sense.

The home screen at the moment is a fork in the road with the choice of dozens
of different app paths to take. What they're planning on doing is removing the
extra step needed to start interacting with the content.

It's similar to how they changed the original facebook app. Instead of
starting by presenting all the options of which part of facebook you wanted to
go to (profile/photos/newsfeed/messages etc.) it instead went straight into
the news feed.

This presumably could work just as well with the whole phone. Although my
concern is that facebook is only a small subset of my sources of interesting
information on mobile. It seems highly limiting for it to only show facebook
app content. Maybe there's a possible opportunity for a competing, open 'home
screen' app to bring it all in.

~~~
barista
This takes what Windows Phone did with People hub and applies it to the whole
phone instead of restricting it to an area of the phone. Of course people hub
brought over people from twitter, linkedin, etc. as well so is much more
comprehensive than this.

------
eggbrain
I think the biggest thing for me is that my smartphone has always been a
"private" thing for me, a place where I can choose to interact with people, or
spend hours playing Angry Birds.

With this phone, I'm forced into an environment where I feel like I need to be
social all the time, and I feel that might wear on a lot of people.

~~~
Zimahl
I don't install non-work IM programs on my desktops anymore because I found
that an 'online' status typically denoted to people that I'm available to
talk. It got to a point where my wife was even pinging me too often. Then I
just put it on unavailable/offline all the time and then what's the point of
having it in the first place?

I think the younger generation doesn't have an expectation of non-invasiveness
yet. They just aren't doing anything important enough to be bothered when
interrupted. I think that changes when you get a little older.

~~~
graeme
"I think the younger generation doesn't have an expectation of non-
invasiveness yet. They just aren't doing anything important enough to be
bothered when interrupted. I think that changes when you get a little older."

I'm 27 and this rings true for me. I use to have IM enabled all the time, and
work on some things in the background.

That's no good for things I'm doing now, and I rarely chat idly on IM.

------
leephillips
"From the moment you turn it on, you see a steady stream of friends’ posts and
photos."

Sounds like a self-flagellation device for masochists.

"Upfront notifications and quick access to your essentials mean you’ll never
miss a moment."

Except for most of what's important, which you will miss unless you put that
phone down.

"And you can keep chatting with friends, even when you’re using other apps."

Please kill me.

On the page design: I'm not as impressed as many of the commenters here. It's
nonresponsive and requires horizontal scrolling.

------
charleslmunger
I think this is going to suck. And I think that because Facebook apparently
doesn't have any engineers who do "plumbing" - uninteresting work that's
necessary.

The core Facebook app still has a software menu button pop up, because they're
not targeting a remotely recent build of Android. There is not a single
jellybean-style rich notification anywhere to be found. The MediaUploadService
doesn't stop itself if media upload is turned off, and it shouldn't even be on
because android 4.x broadcasts an intent when a picture is taken anyway.

As we saw in a post about a month ago, monkey patching dalvik is sexy and
interesting to work on - the fact that their codebase is so convoluted that
they have to is a symptom of sloppy engineering.

------
Systemic33
Facebook is so obsessed about telling me what my friends do, when i meet them,
whats there to talk about? I think we are getting to a point where the digital
social networks are ruining the actual social networks; the actual social
network is just diluted. Just my opinion.

~~~
Buzaga
Great point. Facebook doesn't offer a lot of value to it's users and that's a
fact.

"Man I went this place.." "Yeah, I saw it on your Facebook..."

------
volandovengo
Just looked at all the videos. I wanted to like this but I'm really
unimpressed. I don't understand why anyone would install this.

All my friends seem to be using Facebook less and less and this seems to be
another way to lock me into Facebook's ecosystem. While they could easily
allow you to contact your friends in all the ways which you normally
communicate with them - SMS, Email, Phone, the only thing they integrated in
was Facebook messages.

By making this, they are basically saying that people want something in their
hand which provides them random information they can swipe to. People want
this random info soo sooo much, they we've made it the home screen + doing
anything in apps is the exception.

~~~
ljlolel
No Wireless. Less space than a Nomad. Lame.

------
JumpCrisscross
In its present form, where I risk my SoHo friends' strip poker party greeting
the workplace every time I whip out my phone, Home targets Facebook'a
beachhead of college students.

Adding geographic and temporal modality, e.g. enabling Home _if_ I am not at
the office _and_ it is not between 9AM and 6PM on a weekday, would broaden its
appeal.

~~~
covercash
What if it blurred the background images during work hours? Or maybe just
images with flesh tones detected.

------
Hovertruck
Wow, it feels like I'm looking at a product page on Apple's website. Pretty.

~~~
koyote
Apple's product page is pretty generic these days. This is very pretty indeed
though, especially the text over the video.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
Is a Dyson vacuum cleaner generic, because other companies have started making
similar models?

~~~
trhtrsh
The design has become generic, yes. That's what generic means: "pertaining or
appropriate to large classes or groups as opposed to specific."

~~~
Samuel_Michon
So when everyone starts copying the design of this Facebook page, the page
will become generic? I somehow doubt that’s what parent was alluding to. I
read ‘generic’ as an euphemism for ‘unoriginal’, which Apple product pages
definitely aren’t.

------
tg3
The greatest benefit of a facebook phone to me has nothing to do with photos,
status updates, etc (although I am likely in the minority). Facebook, to me,
has become an address book of all of my friends, with contact information that
updates itself when it changes.

If facebook replaced my address book with my facebook friends list, and
texting and calling to them "just worked", hopefully using facebook-to-
facebook over Wifi when available, it would be a great phone.

~~~
hadem
I've heard others say something similar in regards to their contacts. What do
you do when you are not friends with someone? Just curious as I don't use
Facebook often.

------
tjbiddle
Looks like their pre-order page (<http://www.att.com/facebookhome>) is 404ing.

On topic - I personally wouldn't use this. Facebook belongs as an app. More
integration is (almost) always nice, but I really don't need a phone dedicated
to the social network - I'd prefer to move farther away from it.

------
acc00
I could not help but notice one of their Cover feed screenshots showing an
advert -- <http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/rsrc.php/v2/yY/r/fNNR8sV8Y3W.png> .

OK, this one I think I get. Why have full-screen standby ads only on Kindle?

~~~
zdrtx
That isn't an advertisement. People legitimately want content from Pages to
show up in their news feed. If it was an advertisement, it would say
"Sponsored".

But yes, ads are not out of the question in the future.

------
alaskamiller
When you can't own the hardware chain the next best thing is creating a virus
masquerading as a platform.

------
uptown
I'm skeptical that some of what winds up on the FB home screen won't include
some form of advertising.

~~~
doron
This. Facebook has a problem on mobile devices. A great number of users use
them but the real estate for advertising is greatly diminished. I wouldn't be
surprised if in the next iteration, ads of some kind will pop up. In fact its
probably the entire reason for this project.

------
bsimpson
I was interested until I heard they'll be putting ads on my lock screen.

~~~
freshfunk
Time to give up Google.

------
joosters
What new privacy holes will this introduce? I wonder if the facebook home will
be constantly monitoring your location, recording app usage, grabbing your
text messages, etc. Basically, are you surrendering the rest of your phone
data to facebook?

~~~
illuminate
At what point can an empty space no longer be considered a hole?

------
uptown
What happens to Facebook when the original generation of users have kids and
those kids see Facebook as their parent's social network?

~~~
notatoad
They use their existing technology platform to launch a new brand. Or else
they just keep buying small new social networks as they gain popularity, like
Instagram.

------
cadetzero
Why don't they fix Facebook on android before releasing a new product? It
frequently "shooooops" for me - crashes, lags, hogs resources, and otherwise
does unexpected things.

I'm very wary to install any software from Facebook on Android.

------
skywalk
Anyone notice how the main video on that page is almost exclusively women
using the app? Guess that's linking in to the idea others have quoted here
about the attractiveness factor of the photos in question.

------
notaddicted
Given that Facebook listed "Mobile" as a major risk to their future [1], this
seems like a proportionate response. It seems like every tech giant wants the
be at the top of the heap, to control software that is as close to the user as
possible. In this case Google Glass looks pretty smart, you can't get any
closer than a quarter inch away from my eyeball.

[1]
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericsavitz/2012/05/09/facebook-t...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericsavitz/2012/05/09/facebook-
tweak-s-1-adds-language-on-risks-in-growth-in-mobile-useage/)

------
ereckers
Everyone in that video seems to be having fun. Must be good.

The design of the production page is nice though. The video mast is kind of
what I've been waiting for for a long time. It's nicely implemented.

~~~
jechen
The source reveals that the video mast is actually an animated gif (or
cinemagraph, as these tasteful creations are also known as). The stutter in
the beginning kind of gives it away, but still quite impressive they included
such a long edit and got it to load relatively fast (coming from reddit where
uncompressed gifs run amok).

~~~
cocoflunchy
For me it's a <video> element, which kind of makes more sense.

    
    
        <video style="display: block;" class="_534g" id="fbhome-cinemagraph" autoplay="1" loop="1">
            <source src="https://fbcdn-dragon-a.akamaihd.net/cfs-ak-ash3/676434/970/135351913305575_544816858.mp4">
            <source src="https://fbcdn-dragon-a.akamaihd.net/cfs-ak-prn1/676663/942/135351913305575_1958437471.ogv">
            <img class="_53ol _53ol img" src="https://fbcdn-dragon-a.akamaihd.net/cfs-ak-ash3/676513/617/135351913305575_1421925707.jpg" alt="">
        </video>

~~~
sdqali
I got a <video> tag as well. Firefox on Mac OS X.

------
jechen
I have my doubts about the launcher and would much rather have Twitter take on
the endeavor given I derive much more utility from its network (highlighting
stories on my Twitter feed seem a lot more relevant in practice when it comes
to things I care about having on my phone's lock screen), but Facebook did one
hell of a job with this product landing page. Props to their design team. (Ah!
The video header! It's so pretty! And not a single man in sight!)

------
staircasebug
How long before the app starts showing ads on your home screen?

~~~
jfim
> "There are no ads in this yet, I'm sure that one day there will be," said
> Mark Zuckerberg when asked about how Facebook Home would make money. [1]

[1] [http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/4/4183688/facebook-will-
put-a...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/4/4183688/facebook-will-put-ads-in-
home-for-android-just-not-at-launch/in/3934953)

------
Le_SDT
Funny how the video contains only women... <sarcasm> like if facebook was the
only site most women would go on</sarcasm> :)

~~~
wizard_2
I'm not quite sure what you're getting at but it's weird to me too. You never
know what lead to that decision (target markets, promotional video production
issues, or maybe they just wanted to play off the "girl at home on the phone
with friends" archetype) but it is odd.

~~~
Le_SDT
Yes I get your point, mine was simply that they seem to really target women,
for whatever reason :)

------
hcarvalhoalves
Next thing you know, your phone homescreen is showing a full-size ad. Clever.

------
JSadowski
I like Android intents and all, but I think Facebook is misguided if their
plan is to release a new version of Home every month. The intent preference is
only remembered for the same version of the app... that means if they choose
to update the version the user will be asked if they want to launch the intent
with Facebook Home again ("Just Once" / "Always").

~~~
ConstantineXVI
You've got this problem (wether this behavior is an actual problem or a
benefit to the user is open for debate) no matter what if you rely on being a
default Intent in any way. What do you expect them to do, never update again?

~~~
JSadowski
Not at all... just less frequently

------
canibanoglu
Ok here's my two cents.

-It does look great. But I'm also curious as to what will happen if my friends are not good photographers. How about when they post pictures of what they have eaten?

-I most likely take my phone out of my pocket more than a hundred times each day, they got that part right. Sometimes I just use the phone screen to check the date and time. Sometimes to check if someone has called me or texted me/mailed me. If I'm the only one who checks his phone's screen in order to learn the time, then this is probably a moot point. If not, it's going to be annoying.

-It's all good and dandy to be connected to my friends all the time but I use my phone for what it was meant for, phoning other people. It's very rare that I take my phone out of my pocket to check up on friends through social media. If I want to check up on people, I call them. If I want to do it over facebook or similar, I use the apps.

-Ads. It's most likely get ugly and annoying, fast.

~~~
leephillips
"How about when they post pictures of what they have eaten? [...] It's very
rare that I take my phone out of my pocket to check up on friends through
social media."

If your friends are posting pictures of what used to be something that they've
eaten, it's not surprising that you rarely want to check up on that stuff.

------
throwaway1979
A variant of this idea was implemented by Motorola on some of their phones
(which I used for a few weeks before returning it). I forget what it was
called ...motoblur? The concept was pretty neat but it drained battery like
nothing else. I wonder what the battery implications of Home are.

~~~
illuminate
Didn't the Microsoft Kin also integrate as such?

------
hoverkraft
Does this remind anyone else of the ill conceived Motorola Rokr?
[http://img.iguor.com/2012/11/112752-apple-ceo-jobs-
introduce...](http://img.iguor.com/2012/11/112752-apple-ceo-jobs-introduces-
rokr-a-mobile-phone-with-itunes-during-event.jpg)

~~~
r00fus
How? Because you think it's Facebook's stalking horse? Or because you think
Home is going to flop like the ROKR?

------
InfinityX0
Facebook, like Google, has the goal of getting users to use their service more
- as they are an advertising platform. Google Glass means people will search
more - when they're away from the computer. Google investing in better
internet means people will have quicker connections, which means they'll again
means they'll be searching more.

Here, by increasing the likelihood people are engaged/interested in Facebook
status events, Facebook will drive users back to their core platform, whether
it's their core app or the desktop version - where they will, indeed, get more
impressions for their advertisers. I doubt they are dumb enough, though, to
actually do this through the home screen of our phones.

------
joshuasortino
I'd like to point out that this is the first Android phone which didn't
emphasize the logos and manufacture. Most Androids have a horrible cluttered
physical design, partly because manufactures slap their logo right on the
front.

~~~
footpath
The Google Nexus line is also clutter-free:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Nexus#Comparison_of_phon...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Nexus#Comparison_of_phones)

------
dasil003
Regardless about how you feel about the actual functionality here, as an
entrepreneur you have to be impressed with Facebook's ability to continually
ratchet up engagement year after year after year.

------
InclinedPlane
This falls into what I'd categorize as "solving the easy problems". It's
something that companies do all the time. And sometimes it's worthwhile, but
often it means that a company doesn't understand the business it's in very
well and doesn't have a clue how to innovate.

Personally I believe that there is a huge amount of room for improvement and
innovation in social, and when I see a company like facebook merely working on
the "make it prettier and easier" aspect I can't help but wonder how long
until a disruptor wrecks their world.

------
theprodigy
I think Facebook home won't be disruptive. There is so much more that goes
into marketing and selling consumer products.

Home is a good win-win deal for facebook and HTC. Facebook can collect
valuable social data from mobile devices and optimize ad delivery for users of
that phone. HTC has the ability to use Home as a way to differentiate its
phone in a very crowded market where the average consumer sees little
differentiation between different smart phones outside of the iphone.

------
daigoba66
It turns your Android phone into Facebook. I'm amused by the App Launcher
description: "Get right to Facebook, Instagram and other essentials". Because
the only reason I use technology for social media things...

But to be fair there might be a certain demographic for which this makes
sense. And in many ways it's a lot like what Microsoft is trying to do with
Windows Phone (but I don't know how successful that is).

The product seems pretty cool even though I'd never use it.

------
film42
The site says $99, however, upon clicking preorder, we see it costs $450
without a contract. AT&T of course says, "*Requires 2-yr contract with
qualifying voice and data plans. Activation fee applies." So this cool little
idea just got a whole lot more expensive.

I say wait for the rom to leak, and then dual boot it on a new Nexus 4.

UPDATE: Sorry, I misread, this is just an overlay. Still though, the point
still stands.

~~~
MojoJolo
Based on what I read, the launcher is not available on Nexus 4. I don't get
why Facebook Home doesn't support a stock Android.

------
jjsz
I wouldn't give >1% of my battery power to an app like this, especially coming
from Facebook. Back when I used the Facebook app and Facebook it drained too
much of the battery.

Now if feedly launches something like this, where the photos and content come
from RSS feeds, you can sign me up for beta testing. You could take over and
kill Chameleon, Apex, Go, and Trebuchet easily.

------
ehudla
Branding suggestion for competitors: "A grownup's Phone" for any phone that
does NOT have facebook on your start/home screen.

------
Cyranix
Related announcement @ <http://newsroom.fb.com/News/597/Introducing-Home> (HN
discussion @ <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5493993>).

------
zwieback
I wonder if this will exacerbate the problem of people looking at their phones
while driving.

~~~
jgross206
why would it?

~~~
zwieback
Now you don't have to fumble with any buttons, there's something interesting
on your home screen all the time so it's more tempting to take a quick look. I
don't have a smart phone so I don't know if the home thing really changes
anything.

------
beerglass
I think it really is bad news for Apple... if more such stuff starts coming
exclusively on Android, then it is bad for Apple. And very good for Google.
(posting this to get some insight, not to initiate ugly debate among
Apple/Google fan-boys)

~~~
kgarten
I'm not so sure about that. Hijacking Android like Facebook does it, might
mean trouble for Google. Google's revenue comes from advertisement in their
products. If you use an app to rebrand the smart phone, so people won't use
Google services anymore (and won't see ads), that's very troublesome for
Google.

Google is not earning money with Android. Facebook is kind of backstabbing
Google, in my opinion.

Looking at the App, I don't get why I should install it or what the advantage
is over using the normal Facebook App ... then again I don't use Facebook that
much.

We'll see how it will play out.

------
orangethirty
What a landing page. Almost makes me want to start using Facebook again. Now,
this is the step before Facebook forks android, and builds their own apps
store. And then they build their own signature phone, then a tablet, and so
on...

------
wildster
Facebook are trying to do to Android what Google is doing with Chrome to the
desktop.

~~~
fpgeek
With the difference that Facebook's efforts help Android compete against iOS
(at least for the moment) while Chrome is agnostic between Windows and OS X.

------
state
Could someone who is really excited about this talk about their enthusiasm?

------
tonycoco
This is going to be so cool when I hang out with my hipster friends.

------
nQuo
A few of my own thoughts and observations. Content (from your friends that you
see) really is king. <http://bit.ly/10CinIx>

------
donaldguy
Is anyone here aware of a "chat heads" like chat UI for desktop computing?
Seems like there is nothing about the idea that makes it only a good design on
mobile platforms.

------
machbio
Lot of False Likes will happen - due to low quality phones..double tap means a
like.. it will be the biggest concern for mobile users with facebook home
installed

~~~
nickconfer
I imagine Facebook has already considered this problem and it is not a big
concern (and likes are their ad business, so they want lots of likes, but real
likes to better target ads)...

First, I'd imagine a second double tap will instantly unlike something or
something similar to that nature. Secondly, users will just get used to the
feature and work with it.

------
myko
This looks pretty neat. I might end up installing it just to avoid using the
abomination that is the official Facebook for Android app.

------
SSilver2k2
Link to pre-order giving anyone else a 404?

~~~
glazskunrukitis
Yep

------
songgao
Despite the fact that I feel weird about Facebook making a phone, I have to
say this page is awesome!

------
obilgic
Pre-order link is broken

<http://www.att.com/facebookhome>

~~~
mamatta
how can they afford that to happen?

~~~
trhtrsh
It matches the home page on <http://facebook.com/home>, which is also down.

------
aurelius83
So basically, this seems like a widget to me. What am I missing?

~~~
bookwormAT
That it is not at widget, but a launcher. Widgets and launchers have very
different behaviour on Android.

------
littlemerman
This looks awesome.

------
PavlovsCat
Home? Home is where my heart is. So among other thing, that means it's where
facebook isn't.

Ugly on the outside, even more ugly on the inside -- what's not to ignore,
until you burn it down?

------
starikovs
What if my FB account will be disabled? ;-)

------
fotoblur
Doesn't look like its for anyone over 30.

~~~
fakeer
Why would you say that, other than concern of privacy(if at all) and if so,
why it(privacy concern) would be confined to just the 30+?

~~~
fotoblur
I was speaking of the usage of models...of course privacy is everyone's
concern ;).

------
sunkencity
Wild Palms here we go.

------
nokya
scary.

------
Buzaga
Facebook is so dull :/

------
yuvadam
Did Facebook just jump the shark?

